# One of those mornings



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

A certain cat ensured the entire household had a bad start today. He is a greedy little glutton. Due to his habit of snacking on dog food, he ballooned up to 20 pounds. Now greedy cat is on a strict but not exceptionally onerous diet. He gets a small can of food four times per day: breakfast, lunch, supper, and bedtime snack. The dogs, to their sorrow, no longer get free choice kibble either.

Greedy cat thinks he should get another can at 4 AM. Today he was exceptionally annoyed about the poor service, so he knocked all the stuff off my dresser. Then he moved to the floor to continue his tantrum and flipped his litter pan. Of course, this meant he no longer had a usable litter pan, so he peed on the floor. This meant I needed to spend an hour, first thing, cleaning wet clumping cat litter out from under my dresser. 

Galen noticed I was up and wanted breakfast too. He's on a schedule due to his antibiotics, so he had to wait. He expressed his frustration pulling the throw and all the cushions off the couch. Then he was sad because he couldn't lie on the couch. Too bad, take a number and get in line.

The puppy was most cheerful about this. He was kind of wondering where breakfast was too, but he was happy to entertain himself by shredding a cardboard box while he waited. Yet more stuff to clean up, aggh.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

😱


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - this is what they don't consider when they write about pets being good for our blood pressure!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

That sounds awful! I too have a fat cat on a diet, and the best thing I ever did was buy him an automatic feeder. He is no longer a 4 am pest because he knows it’s fruitless. People no longer feed him, the food appears in the bowl at the scheduled times. Don’t think there’s a similar solution for wet food though.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

wooosah, wooosah..


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you can get automatic feeders with space for an ice pack to keep wet food cool. It wouldn't work here unless it were out of reach of the dogs - two small alarm clock tummies would be there ahead of the cat, waiting for the lid to pop!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Your life has become a Garfield cartoon.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> Your life has become a Garfield cartoon.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Starla said:


> That sounds awful! I too have a fat cat on a diet, and the best thing I ever did was buy him an automatic feeder. He is no longer a 4 am pest because he knows it’s fruitless. People no longer feed him, the food appears in the bowl at the scheduled times. Don’t think there’s a similar solution for wet food though.


I did have him using an automatic feeder during the time period when he was eating a mixture of canned and crunchy food. He would get a can for breakfast and dinner. He'd get kibble snacks between meals at noon, five PM, and midnight. I stopped using the feeder for several reasons. First the noise of the feeder woke my husband up, so he habitually disabled the feeder, resulting in the cat not getting fed on schedule. That meant I'd come home from work to a frantic cat. Additionally, since the cat could still smell the food, the cat got into the habit of dragging the feeder around trying to open it. (Thanks sweetie, since 3 seconds of motor noise were too much, you replaced it with half an hour of the cat banging its feeder against the radiator at 2 AM.) Finally, since kibbles are concentrated calories, the cat wasn't able to lose weight on a portion size which would keep him satisfied.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

As much as I hate it, I switched my guy to a diet food to kick start his weight loss while keeping him satisfied. Then I slowly moved him back to regular food while at the same time lowering the portion size. I wish he would eat canned food but he completely refuses. It’s a science getting weight off of him for sure! He occasionally will glare at me for awhile before pointedly making sure I see he’s eating the senior dog food that is always down, but he’s at a much healthier weight than he was a year ago.


----------

